#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-06
<Muscovy> brandonj, Dykam, simoncpu: http://openetherpad.org/mb6199EFXu
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-07
<Muscovy> Anyone around?
<Omega> Me!
<Muscovy> I was hoping to get at least one more editor for the OMG message.
<Muscovy> In the mean time, I'm creeping up on learning PyGTK.
<Omega> :)
<Omega> I'm not looking foreward to learning PyGTK, I've used PyQt in the past :/
<Muscovy> I've been slowly reading http://learnpygtk.org/pygtktutorial/index.html
<Muscovy> It's not quite as scary as I first thought.
<Muscovy> I'm not sitting down and _really_ trying to learn it since school's starting tomorrow, so that's more time gone, and if all goes well, we'll get a person or two who knows how.
<Muscovy> Actually, school doesn't _really_ start tomorrow, it's only a half hour for some reason.
<simoncpu> legalize ganja!
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-09
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Omega> Hey Muscovy.
<Omega> Sleepy time.
<Muscovy> I just finished homework.
<Muscovy> Perfect time collision.
<Omega> See ya!
<Muscovy> See you.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-10
<Muscovy> Finished the Empathy section.
<Omega> :>
<Muscovy> Hello Omega. :D
<Omega> Hey
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-11
<Muscovy> I'm feeling like it' near time for the OMG release.
<Muscovy> I dunno about anyone else, but It's going to be over Christmas break that I can code PyGTK at the earliest.
<Muscovy> Not sure where April is, but I'm guessing she's bee busy with other things and hasn't left.
<Muscovy> Once we get a good handful of devs, we can really get the party started.
<Muscovy> Thoughts, Omega?
<Omega> Yeah.
<Omega> It's a good time.
<Omega> We got some stuff in place
<Omega> So it's not liek they won't have anything to do.
<Muscovy> Yeah, now we've got vague plans for the coders, a beta/alpha pagelist, and a goog number of pages.
<Muscovy> Omega, can you think of any last edits to the submission Etherpad?
<Omega> Let's look at it again
<Muscovy> http://openetherpad.org/mb6199EFXu
<Omega> Say something like that it's an interactive walkthrough
<Muscovy> As in instead of "interactive tour"?
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> Or
<Omega> wait
<Omega> no
<Omega> Inteactive tour is fine
<Muscovy> Omega: sorry if you're busy, but is that a final stamp of approval? ;D
<Omega> Mhm
<Omega> It is fine :)
<Muscovy> Wheee!
<Omega> :>
<aprilg> a lot of new people have joined the team :) that's nice
<Akshar> Hello, this is Akshar
<Akshar> Hello everyone
<laurent_> Hi
<Akshar> just saw the article on omgubuntu
<laurent_> me too
<Akshar> ubuntu tour project needs your help
<Akshar> any idea of how you are going to contribute?
<laurent_> I'll need to see what is actually happening first
<aprilg> Hi everyone
<aprilg> our initial project notes are here: http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?|
<laurent_> are there plans to have that on the ubuntutour website
<aprilg> we're currently working on the flow of the tour, writing pages based on the topics posted on that pad
<aprilg> laurent_ yes. we're updating as we go. we're kinda really new :)
<laurent_> I realise this is new.
<giselher> hi
<aprilg> so far, there's only two of us working on the content — Muscovy and myself
<giselher> I know some python, 4 years
<aprilg> giselher: excellent! :)
<giselher> but not I am more of wxPython programmer and not so into PyGTO
<giselher> PyGTK*
<giselher> not-
<giselher> and my english skills are not so good :(
<laurent_> I'm not really a programmer
<aprilg> thats alright ;) i'm not a native english speaker myself :)
<laurent_> But I'm a native english speaker
<laurent_> and I have time on my hands for the next few hours and days
<aprilg> laurent_:  :) cool. maybe you can help us out with preparing the topics?
<giselher> aprlig: I tried PyGTK and know it a little bit, I can look into it further, should not be too hard
<laurent_> Sure. I'm busy reading the pad at the moment
<aprilg> giselher: ok :) we'd appreciate any contribution :)
<aprilg> team is growing.
 * aprilg excited
<laurent_> Well the open source broadcom drivers are going to help :D Less wireless problems hopefully
<aprilg> the pages we've created are all here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick. feel free to add or edit stuff :)
<giselher> aprilg: I looked at the pad and you can do everything in python with subprocess.Popen, that is going to be easy :)
<aprilg> giselher:  that's good to hear :D
<giselher> the only problem is I don't use ubuntu myself, I only recommend it to newcomers
<giselher> and I like to see ubuntu advance even more
<laurent_> the experimental bzr, will this only work on maverick? I'm still on lucid though I have alpha 3 on CD
<aprilg> laurent_:  we're using maverick as the base for all content as of right now. i'm using maverick beta on a virtual machine :)
<laurent_> I have access to a mav at the moment
<laurent_> my brother is at my house with it on his laptop
<laurent_> he is master5o2
<laurent_> 5o1*
<aprilg> giselher: i'm also not very well-versed in Ubuntu. i'm just a casual user
<giselher> oh ok :)
<aprilg> :) but i've been loving the OS so far, so i really wanna get the word out and get more people to try it
<giselher> me too
<aprilg> brb
<master5o1> brb
<giselher> is there someone who knows python?
<giselher> else*
<laurent_> I know very very basic python
<laurent_> as does my brother
<laurent_> he does computer science though
<laurent_> where as I don't
<giselher> and which frameworks did you use? or only standard library?
<giselher> as for me, I used PyGame (SDL) and wxPython
<laurent_> Am I correct that the entire bazaar branch currently consists of text files?
<aprilg> laurent_: yes
<aprilg> :) no one has started on any actual coding yet
<master5o1> what
<laurent_> So basically you want us to draft out content / ideas?
<laurent_> Also who is currently the project leader?
<laurent_> With the new ubiquity installer tours there is large potential for overlap in this tour too
<aprilg> project leader is Omega / Timothy Kross
<aprilg> also, Alex Lancey/ Muscovy
<aprilg> laurent_: and yes, we're still drafting the content right now
<laurent_> It seems to me currently like an awful lot for a new user to read
<aprilg> we need authors. there's only two of us working on the topics right now, and i don't do this full time :)
<laurent_> I would imagine something more interactive
<aprilg> well yes, it should be :) the content, i believe, is simply just the framework that dictates the flow of hte tutorial
<aprilg> like, which things to introduce first and how to go about introducing those things.
<laurent_> i.e "step one... Launch an application" ... the applications menu starts flashing... on completion the notifications present a success story
<laurent_> could use the trophy project sief lofty mentioned on omgubuntu to measure the progress of the tour
<giselher> how do I clone the baazar repo (never used bzr)
<laurent_> on launchpad or just download it?
<aprilg> laurent_ , giselher, everyone.. i hafta go out for a few hours :) sorry i can't stay longer. hafta take my kid to the zoo :D
<laurent_> first register your username with bzr if you haven't
<laurent_> then bzr branch lp:ubuntu-tour
<aprilg> i'll be back later :D
<laurent_> it will download it to ubuntu-tour in your home folder
<laurent_> I'm not very well versed in bzr though
<laurent_> is it working for you giselher?
<popey> hi
<laurent_> hello
<giselher> yes
<laurent_> I'm having trouble pushing my branch
<laurent_> this is what I am doing
<laurent_> laurent@ursus:~/ubuntu-tour$ bzr commit -m "begin openoffice tour"
<laurent_> Committing to: /home/laurent/ubuntu-tour/
<laurent_> added openoffice.org
<laurent_> added openoffice.org/0_what it can do_how to launch it
<laurent_> added openoffice.org/1_tutorial
<laurent_> added openoffice.org/2_format compatibility
<laurent_> Committed revision 17.
<laurent_> laurent@ursus:~/ubuntu-tour$ bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour
<laurent_> Permission denied (publickey).
<laurent_> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<laurent_> I didn't have the same ssh key as the last time i used bazaar, problem solved
<Ddorda> hey guys
<Ddorda> i'm willing to be a translator, it will be announced in the mailing list when translator will be needed?
<aprilg> Ddorda yep. We'll send out an email for any updates :)
<random03> halo
<random03> hello*
<Ddorda> aprilg: awesome. thanks
<random03> I'm writing a section for shotwell
<aprilg> hi random03 :) sounds good :)
<random03> thanks
<random03> on the public pad i wrote what i would write for it..
<random03> take a look ;)
<aprilg> random03, looks good to me :)
<random03> :)
<random03> there are 3 ways to add photos in shotwell, in your opinion, which one must go first? drag-and-drop, plug-in camera or file menu->import from folder?
<laurent_> I've just added a rather terrible mock-up to the bazaar branch on my idea of how to stimulate a hint to the user during the tutorial, not sure if it's possible in GTK, but I think it's probably the best way
<laurent_> How did you use it first?
<laurent_> I've always used the import method first as I am usually transferring over my 10GB photo collection and addding the files
<laurent_> I never use drag and drop
<laurent_> only camera and import
<Akshar> I've always used import too
<giselher> laurent_: it would be easier to show an image inside the gtk frame
<laurent_> I realise this, but it would feel more interactive if it looked like the actual os was involved in providing the tour
<giselher> laurent_: I could try to open an frameless window below with an arrow pointing to the menu
<giselher> borderless*
<random03> I think I'll choose camera first :) thanks to all
<giselher> btw: GPLv2 or GPLv3?
<laurent_> I suppose the easier methods would be quicker and more effective, but I also imagine something that looks really nice, my skills are no where good enough to dictate the actual method though
<laurent_> I think it's gpl3
<laurent_> sorry I'm trying to find where it said v3
<laurent_> Licenses:
<laurent_> GNU GPL v3
<laurent_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour
<giselher> I start writing some code, I'd like to make this modular to add now tour parts on the fly
<laurent_> can you make it pull from the .txt chapters we're writing in some way?
<laurent_> Even if we have to change the formatting of them and use them as config files
<laurent_> about-ubuntu 3 under sound and video has a sentence "Software.... are listed here". I'm not sure this is proper grammar. Software is singular.
<giselher> laurent_: ok, but which formatting should I implement? Markdown?
<laurent_> Sounds good to me
<giselher> laurnet_: I will try that I have something usable by tomorrow :)
<giselher> I am alexander-preisinger on launchpad and my email is alexander dot preisinger at gmail dot com
<giselher> byo
<aprilg> laurent_ just saw that software … are thing you pointed out. i'll make edits and upload them as soon as i can. thanks for pointing that out!
<random03> I have to go, I'll continue my work later :)
<labota> translator to spanish here!
<laurent_> I've just committed quite a few spelling fixes
<random03> see you later
<gnf00x> anyone translating into German?
<Guest38875> I speak german
<Silasle> I started coding an little bit today: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-16.png
<laurent_> I propose a rhythmbox section.
<laurent_> This should cover codecs and the ubuntuone music store
<Silasle> In python and pygtk
<laurent_> also is there a specific section devoted to ubuntu one?
<aprilg> laurent_: there should be a section on ubuntu one
<aprilg> we're sticking to the really basic stuff for now though
<Silasle> Are there some images yet?
<aprilg> Silasle no, not yet
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> Should i upload my code somewhere?
<Silasle> If i understood it right there is no code created yet?
<aprilg> Silasle yes
<aprilg> the code is over at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick
<Silasle> But that's just the text?
<laurent_> Silasle use bazaar and perhaps add a code directory
<laurent_> gisheler was in here earlier and he seems to have made some code too
<Silasle> Ah, there is some more code
<Silasle> Has he uploaded it somewhere?
<laurent_> No I think he has gone to sleep in his timezone and will upload it when he wakes up
<laurent_> He is using the markdown syntax to apply the textfiles everyone else is creating
<Silasle> markdown syntax?
<laurent_> He mentioned that he would make it modular so that new chapters could be added easily
<laurent_> It's similar to the syntax used in wikipedia
<Silasle> I made that too, but i started whit the about-ubuntu
<laurent_> just create a directory like Silasle-code
<laurent_> and upload it, then other people who want to can add to yours
<laurent_> I don't know when they will start with multiple branches
<Silasle> Ok, then i'll join the team
<laurent_> as we seem to be all uploading to the same branch
<Silasle> Is this planned to be released for maverik?
<Silasle> Should i create my own branch or just add an code directory in the standard one?
<aprilg> Silasle i think the plan was, if possible, to have the initial tour ready for maverick
<aprilg> also about hte bzr branches, i'm not too familiar with it, maybe you can just do what you think is best for the team
<aprilg> :)
<Silasle> Then i'll add an branch, it can always be removed :P
<aprilg> go ahead :) oh, and welcome to the team
<Silasle> Thanks
<aprilg> that OMG Ubuntu article did wonders for this project.
<aprilg> membership jumped from 4 to 27
<aprilg> :D
<Silasle> Omg!ubuntu! is big
<aprilg> that was really nice of them to write something up for this project :)
<Silasle> They write about nearly everything, i found this project there too
<gnf00x> same here
<labota> me too
<labota> from where are u people?
<gnf00x> Durham, England just now, but north-east Scotland usually
<Silasle> Sweden
<labota> temuco, south of Chile
<aprilg> i'm from cebu, philippines :)
<laurent_> Auckland, New Zealand
<Guest38875> Salzburg, Austria
<Silasle> It's uploaded! https://code.launchpad.net/~silas-lenz/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<laurent_> cool
<fieldse> greetz.
<fieldse> anyone awake?
<fieldse> holler if so, I'll be checking in
<Silasle> I'm awake
<fieldse> Morning. What's the story with ubuntu-tour? Is this going to be a software-based or web-based tour?
<Silasle> I think software
<Silasle> In which order will the sections be displayed?
<MadnessRed> hi all
<Silasle> Hi MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> Are you still looking for programmers for the project?
<laurent_> I'm sure they are
<MadnessRed> kk, do you know who I should talk to about it then?
<kvarley> I'm interested in becoming and author for this project. What requirements do I need to have?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: I am programming right now, but i'm new here too.
<Silasle> My code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~silas-lenz/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<laurent_> kvarley just pull the branch from bazaar and start writing
<kvarley> Thanks laurent_ :)
<MadnessRed> ok,
<MadnessRed> ty
<kvarley> I found the page as you sent the info hehe
<MadnessRed> kk, I downloaded it, do you have anything specific which needs doing atm?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Just run it and see if something can be done better
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle> For example, the window is resizing the whole time
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> I'm getting a lot of : IndexError: list index out of range
<MadnessRed> I'm guessing thats just because the page hasn't been written yet though
<Silasle> Hmm
<Silasle> Right at startup?
<Silasle> Or after clicking?
<MadnessRed> no when I select certain pages
<MadnessRed> like images for example
<Silasle> Yea, that's because it's not written
<Silasle> And image shouldn't be in that list at all!
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle> Currently pushing an fix for that, update
<fieldse> Hi, silasle - So, I'm not a programmer, but would be maybe willing to help out with a page for one particular project if it's as simple as writing a blog-style intro / description / tutorial. Is this something that is needed or possible?
<Silasle> I'm not the leader, so i don't know.
<laurent_> fieldse their is a bazaar branch on launchpad
<laurent_> currently it is mostly text files
<laurent_> pull from bazaar and see what you want to add
<greggyrodrigo> Hello everyone
<fieldse> laurent_, Do you know if this is accessible to the ^ above kind of input / help?
<laurent_> you mean the launchpad bazaar branches?
<laurent_> I think you just need to join ubuntu-tour-team and you get access
<laurent_> the project name is ubuntu-tour on launchpad
<laurent_> you then use bazaar to get the files and push them back in to the branch
<laurent_> there is http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?|
<laurent_> which is a rough outline
<laurent_> but if you pull the bazaar branches I think you would get the picture anyway
<greggyrodrigo> Who is the admin here?
<laurent_> aprilg is the most senior person on I think
<greggyrodrigo> Hm, thank you...he seems to be inactive now
<greggyrodrigo> I want to join the UbuntuTour team, who should I talk?
<laurent_> just search ubuntu-tour on launchpad and join I think
<laurent_> or ubuntu-tour-team
<fieldse> laurent_, thank you
<greggyrodrigo> As I can see, the 'Help Translate' menu isn't allowed to access...that's what I want to do, so, what should I do now?
<Omega> Welcome guys.
<greggyrodrigo> Hello
<Omega> I'm a Project Leader :)
<laurent_> I don't think translations are ready till the programming is complete
<laurent_> Hello
<Omega> No they are not.
<Silasle> Hi Omega
<kvarley> Done my first bit of contribution :)
<Omega> But, if done in a different directory/branch I don't see why they wouldn't be welcome.
<Omega> d*
<Omega> Great work guys!
<MadnessRed> hi, sorry my internet died
<kvarley> Anybody see my revision?
<greggyrodrigo> Alright, I'm not expert with Python, but I'll try
<Silasle> Omega: So it was right to use another branch for my python code?
<Omega> Yes, it is fine.
<Omega> We can always merge anyway.
<Omega> greggyrodrigo: Great!
<Omega> kvarley: I'll ge check it out.
<kvarley> Omega: It's Drafted - 8_the-bottom-panel
<Silasle> Yes kvarley, your revision is uploaded.
<Omega> I have to leave in a minute.
<Omega> I'll be back though!
<Omega> Oh and, I'll stay online, if you need me jusy highlight me.
<Silasle> Bye
<MadnessRed> did you get me messages before internet died?
<Omega> Nope ):
<greggyrodrigo> If you guys need a translator (for Brazilian Portuguese), I'd be honored to help
<MadnessRed> kk, can I suggest the following changes, near line 7
<MadnessRed> import os
<MadnessRed> os.chdir(os.path.split(repr(__file__))[0][1:])
<MadnessRed> tours=glob.glob(os. getcwd()+"/*")
<MadnessRed> tours.remove(os. getcwd()+"/images")
<MadnessRed> print tours
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MadnessRed> ok, it was only 5 lines though
<Silasle> What's that os.chdir good for?
<MadnessRed> it changes the current directory
<Silasle> To?
<MadnessRed> to the directory of the file
<Silasle> Which file+
<Silasle> *?
<laurent_> the .py file
<MadnessRed> yes
<MadnessRed> if you do this in terminal, cd ~; ./Projects/code-development/ubuntu-tour.py
<MadnessRed> obviously your path is differnt
<MadnessRed> but the python-tour.py will look for its files in the home folder, not it's own folder
<MadnessRed> os.chdir() will give the directory that you are in, not the directory that the script is in
<Silasle> The current dir is always where you execute it.
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> but it won't normally be executed from the folder the python file is in
<MadnessRed> it will normally be executed from the home dir
<Silasle> Ahh, now i understand
<Silasle> I have changed that now, will be uploaded soon
<MadnessRed> ok, also could we put the tour in a sepparate class in its own file, then people can work on that separately without causing conflicts with the gui people, and the gui people can have an easier class to work with
<laurent_> :)
<Silasle> Uploading the changes
<MadnessRed> and finally, could the text being in a text-view, rather than a label? labels are really only meant to be 1 line
<Silasle> Can you change that?
<MadnessRed> yes
<Silasle> Cant you upload to the branch yourself?
<MadnessRed> I don't think so, it silas is the only 1 with access
<laurent_> It's a private branch
<MadnessRed> I have joined the project though
<Silasle> Ok, then send me the changes
<MadnessRed> ok, 1 sec,
<Omega> Well, cya guys.
<Omega> Also, the seperate class is a good idea.
<Silasle> MadnessRed: What do you mean whit seperate class?
<Silasle> That chdir gave us some problems
<MadnessRed> I mean, if we were to create a class called tour, for example, and all the functions relation to the tour could be requesed from that class, like tour.load_tour('ubuntuone'), tour.nextpage()
<Silasle> Ok, I already thought about that
<MadnessRed> if we put all that in a file called tour.pt
<MadnessRed> .py#
<MadnessRed> then we could simple import that
<Omega> And it'll be easier to maintain too.
<Silasle> Yep
<Silasle> But back to the os.chdir problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492171/
<MadnessRed> I think i have found what is causing your window to keep resizing too, 1 sec
<Silasle> I have got it to use textbuffer now
<Silasle> *textview
<Silasle> But that looks.. an bit strange
<MadnessRed> hi, can I change it to use box's rather than tables
<MadnessRed> it's just tables are hard to make work
<Silasle> Sure.
<MadnessRed> ok, I'll send you the code in a bit
<MadnessRed> it should stop the window from resizing too
<Silasle> Fine
<Silasle> I'll do that tour.py now
<miloBing> hi
<Silasle> Hi miloBing
<miloBing> Hi Silasle
<miloBing> Is this the place for the Ubuntu Tour Project?
<Silasle> Yes
<miloBing> I am new to this project.. but I like to help...
<MadnessRed> ok, nearly done with the box's interface,
<Silasle> miloBing: This is what you can do: http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/
<laurent_> Has any of the python code been added to the main branch yet?
<Silasle> laurent_: No, everything in my branch
<laurent_> Will you wait on omega to merge?
<Silasle> I think so
<Silasle> I dont know what gisheler has done
<laurent_> I think he was focusing on the backend more than the GUI
<laurent_> He's been doing python for 4 years though, so I assume he is fairly experienced
<Silasle> Ok, that backend could be usable.
<Silasle> I have done python for, let's see, maybe 3-4 years since hello world
 * Silasle has done the change section part of tours.py
<MadnessRed> Hi,
<MadnessRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/492186/
<MadnessRed> its just the __init__ function that has changed
<MadnessRed> I forgot to add the destroy part
<Guest38875> I just tried the ubuntu-tour.py and I got an OSError on line 8
<Silasle> Bravo
<Silasle> Guest38875: This one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492171/ ?
<MadnessRed> you need to add the close function back though
<MadnessRed> I accidentaly removed it
<Guest38875> yes, that one
<Silasle> MadnessRed: That's your os.chdir
<MadnessRed> I know, perhaps, we should remove it for now
<Silasle> I'll put it in an try: except: pass
<MadnessRed> we can debug it, and add it back later, it works fine on mine
<MadnessRed> ok, yh thats sounds good
<Silasle> The problem is that you cant start it from the same directory as it is in
<Silasle> Time for bzr push
<MadnessRed> unless you double click on the python file, or cd to that dir in terminal
<Silasle> But that text can be edited
<MadnessRed> how to I update bzr? to get the newest files?
<MadnessRed> do I#
<Silasle> bzr update?
<MadnessRed> ok thanks :)
<Silasle> But the next and change section has to be redone to work whit textview
<MadnessRed> ok
<laurent_> bzr pull
<MadnessRed> if you push your version with the tour.py file, I can quickly edit the gui and make it work
<MadnessRed> how do bzr pull and pzr update differ?
<Silasle> brb
<laurent_> no idea
<MadnessRed> kk
<Silasle> bzr pull is uploading
<laurent_> bzr update seems to be for larger branches
<MadnessRed> so whats push?
<Silasle> ah, pull
<laurent_> pull gets the files, it's a download
<Silasle> I dont know pull
<Silasle> I thought push
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> Have you pushed the tour.py file?
<Silasle> Not yet
<MadnessRed> ok,
<Silasle> But next and choose section is working now
<MadnessRed> ok, kl,
<Silasle> Pushing
<Silasle> Finiched
<MadnessRed> klkl
<MadnessRed> its still saying revision 7 :)(
<Silasle> Should be 8
<Silasle> Wait, i'll test
<MadnessRed> Launchpad is processing new changes to this branch which will be available in a few minutes. Reload to see the changes.
<MadnessRed> kk, guess we just have to wait a bit
<Silasle> That always takes about half an minute
<Silasle> It's done
<MadnessRed> yep, I got it
<Silasle> Was it ok?
<MadnessRed> yep looks good
<MadnessRed> Line 97 and 103
<MadnessRed> where it says,
<MadnessRed> set_size_request(100, 30)
<Silasle> does buffer.set_editable(False) say you anything?
<MadnessRed> its False by default I think
<Silasle> Yep, what whit that?
<Silasle> No it's true
<Silasle> I can edit
<MadnessRed> ok, then it should be false
<Silasle> I'll fix it
<MadnessRed> Also, the menu of the left, I applied title case to it, I can remove if you want
<Silasle> title case?
<Silasle> Yes, i wanted to do that too
<MadnessRed> kk
<Silasle> But what was whit that set_size_request?
<MadnessRed> it you set it to 150, 40 it looks like it did, before I started fiddling
<Silasle> What do you think, which size should we have?
<MadnessRed> I think the old size, 150,40 looks better personally
<MadnessRed> but its up to you
<Silasle> Oh, my inbox is full of "Hi i'm an new member of ubuntu-tour. What can i do?"...
<Silasle> I add an back button and see how it looks then
<Silasle> Maybe an little bigger next button and smaller back, quit
<fieldse> Wow.
<fieldse> I just joined the list and the emails are pouring in!
<fieldse> Looks like we need a volunteers list. Do we have one?
<fieldse> If not, can we set up a wiki page?
<MadnessRed> I found out how to detect language:
<MadnessRed> import locale; lang = locale.getdefaultlocale()[0]
<MadnessRed> locale seems to be a default library
<Silasle> That could be good to know
<Silasle> Save that code somewhere
<Silasle> Do we need that quit button?
<MadnessRed> I don't think so, there is an x in the corner
<Silasle> I have next at 150,30 and back at 120,30
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<MadnessRed> could you allow some of us upload access to bzr?
<Silasle> No
<Silasle> I dont know how
<MadnessRed> ok
<laurent_> merge it in to the main under a /code or /python dir
<laurent_> the code is more important than all the text really
<MadnessRed> ok, I have a few changes in tour.py
<Silasle> MadnessRed: That little mistake whit the self.msgnr=1 took me five minutes
<Silasle> It should have been =0
<Silasle> I'm going to merge it now
<MadnessRed> ok, shall I add language support to tour.py
<Silasle> Do what you want but i have to go soon
<MadnessRed> yh sure
<MadnessRed> are there any updates to the project since the last revision?
<Silasle> I'll add all updates to the real bzr
<MadnessRed> real bzr?
<Silasle> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick
<Silasle> Get everything from this one
<Silasle> There you can upload too
<Silasle> I'm back later
<Silasle> But you can write if you want, i answer when i'm back
<MadnessRed> ok, and who can commit to what?
<MadnessRed_> sorry, internet died, what did I miss?
<brandonj> Hello everybody.  Sorry I've been awol lately.
<MadnessRed_> i gtg, br back later, I'll get languages sorted then
<Silasle> MadnessRed_: Everyone that have joined  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour can commit whit "bzr push lp:ubuntu-tour"
<laurent_> Silasle may I suggest adding some comments to your py so people can quickly familiarise themselves with the code?
<Silasle> Which of them?
<Silasle> Or both?
<laurent_> Tour.py has no comments
<Silasle> Ok, i'll do that later
<laurent_> lines 16 -32 of ubuntu-tour could do with some explaining for those of us who aren't as competent
<Silasle> These lines will be moved to tour.py
<aprilg> brandonj:  hi :) welcome back.
<Silasle> And MadnessRed_Will do something about translations
<Silasle> but i'm away
<brandonj> aprilg: thanks. been planning some presentations I have to give this semester
<brandonj> do we have a meeting planned?
<aprilg> MadnessRed_ we are still looking for programmers for hte project. :) feel free to join and help.
<aprilg> brandonj no actually :)
<aprilg> just a lot of activity going on right now
<aprilg> loads of new members came in after the OMG! Ubuntu article came out :D
<brandonj> we should probably plan one so we can get all the new people organized before they drift away
<aprilg> yes, we definitely need to do that
<aprilg> someone proposed setting up a wiki, however, i need to talk to Muscovy about that since he's hosting the site
<aprilg> Muscovy just the man i wanted to see! :) how are you?
<Muscovy> Good. :D
<Muscovy> What's up?
<brandonj> you could always put the wiki on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Muscovy> Wait a minute.
<Muscovy> Our IRC is... quite full.
<Muscovy> OMG YAY!
<aprilg> hahaha
<aprilg> weeeee
<aprilg> Muscovy pls see priv msg
<devildante> hi all :)
<Muscovy> Hello.
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75 | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<laurent_> the python added to the main branch is still not working
<laurent_> unless his private branch has all the fixed versions
<devildante> I want to help in coding. Can I join you?
<brandonj> devildante: absolutely
<brandonj> devildante: join the group on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> Awesome, we've got about 2x the revisions in the last few hours.
<Muscovy> What's been going on?
<devildante> brandonj, already done, I just wondered if you needed help in one part of the code
<brandonj> devildante: we don't really have much code at all yet
<aprilg> devildante brandonj a few people just started coding today
<devildante> ah
<aprilg> laurent_ i think, and Silasle
<brandonj> we gotta have a meeting so we can make sure everybody is on the same page, particularly with the code
<laurent_> more blueprints in launchpad would be nice
<Muscovy> laurent_: Yeah. I just made a placeholder one, I haven't used them before.
<laurent_> I made one and made a suggestion to yours but without much else I'm basically stabbing in the wind from my point of view
<aprilg> brandonj when do you propose we have the meeting? :)
<brandonj> uh
<brandonj> next saturday?
<devildante> brandonj, +1
<laurent_> Is the idea to have this as a plain GTK app that presents a slide show?
<laurent_> or is it going to be more interactive?
<aprilg> laurent_ interactive
<brandonj> http://doodle.com/g54376rwaziahz7q
<laurent_> I'll be working then
<Muscovy> laurent_: One of the issues at this point is that some slides will need to be manually advanced.
<laurent_> Make sure you have all the notes online :D
<laurent_> advanced?
<Muscovy> Sometimes the user will have to hit next.
<laurent_> oh yeah
<Muscovy> We might have to have a more prominent button or some indicator of when that is.
<laurent_> But if you use the idea similar to that omg app with the trophies, it could perhaps help there?
<brandonj> Everyone go to the doodle poll & pick a time.  Maybe you should put the link in the topic.  http://doodle.com/g54376rwaziahz7q
<Muscovy> FOr the meeting?
<Silasle> laurent_: What's not working?
* aprilg changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?| Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | Visit the Doodle Poll and pick a time for next week's meeting: http://doodle.com/g54376rwaziahz7q
<laurent_> from the main branch I was getting that line 8 error
<laurent_> yet the try case is already in there
<Silasle> Ah, that one
<devildante> brandonj, done :)
<aprilg> brandonj doodle link now topic
<Silasle> That is fixed
<aprilg> will also send out a msg via the mailing list :)
<laurent_> in your branch or the main one?
<Muscovy> I've ticked all the times I'll be awake, I can shift things around whenever the meeting is.
<Silasle> laurent_: What's the error message?
<Silasle> This one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492171/ ?
<laurent_> python ubuntu-tour.py
<laurent_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<laurent_>   File "ubuntu-tour.py", line 13, in <module>
<laurent_>     tours=tour.get_sections()
<laurent_>   File "/home/laurent/ubuntu-tour/tour.py", line 8, in get_sections
<laurent_>     tours.remove(os. getcwd()+"/images")
<laurent_> ValueError: list.remove(x): x not in list
<laurent_> slightly differen
<devildante> laurent_: fixed, can I push the fix?
<laurent_> it's Silasle's code
<Silasle> Yea, i know what the problem is
<MadnessRed_> hi, I am back
<devildante> ah
<devildante> btw, images are missing, is this expected?
<MadnessRed_> so whats changed?
<Silasle> I'm pushing
<Silasle> Update in some seconds
<laurent_> push harder :P
<MadnessRed_> ok, kl,
<MadnessRed_> Do we have the team sorted out?
<laurent_> Muscovy, brandonj aprilg and Omega seem to be the original 4 of this project
<MadnessRed> ok, I would be happy to join as a programmer if you want
<Silasle> Now, launchpad bazaar is updated
<rrohitiit> hii how different is pygtk from gtkmm
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Some updates about languages
<aprilg> MadnessRed we'd love to have you on the team :)
<Silasle> ?
<rrohitiit> any tips for learning pygtk in ghort time?
<MadnessRed> if you know python, its basically the same functions, just in the python syntax
<rrohitiit> *short
<Silasle> rrohitiit: http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/
<aprilg> aackk!! we really need to get things organized
<aprilg> Muscovy we should set up a wiki page
<MadnessRed> yh
<Silasle> laurent_: Working whit the latest revision?
<fieldse> +1 for wiki
<laurent_> Is buttons the way you want to create the menu?
<MadnessRed> I think tabs would be better personally
<laurent_> it looks odd from a GNOME perspective
<Silasle> I dont like that part at all
<Muscovy> aprilg: Should we use the Ubuntu wiki or make our own?
<laurent_> if you use the ubuntu wiki you might get ubuntuers stumbling on it
<laurent_> and they may join or help
<MadnessRed> i think use out own,
<MadnessRed> ok,
<Muscovy> I've rarely used the Ubuntu one as an editor, so I don't know what its pros/cons are.
<laurent_> though it makes more sense to host it by your self
<devildante> It seems that everyone can contribute code directly (i.e without approve from someone). Should we moderate the team?
<aprilg> Muscovy i think we should host our own for now
<Muscovy> devildante: I would say no, so long as we don't have notable problems.
<laurent_> This current python code seems like an extension of what is already happening in ubiquity at install
<Muscovy> If we get one spammy edit, it's easy to roll it back.
<devildante> Muscovy, okay
<laurent_> I get the feeling that a new user would probably be too tired to pay attention after 15 mins of install :P
<aprilg> Muscovy can you set up a wiki over at ubuntutour.org?
<Muscovy> aprilg: Any idea on the wiki software? I've only used Mediawiki before.
<aprilg> lets just use that for now :)
<laurent_> what's wrong with media wiki?
<Muscovy> As in I don't know if there's a far better wiki available.
<Muscovy> I'll toss up wiki.ubuntutour.com.
<laurent_> isn't media wiki pretty much what they use on wikipedia?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<devildante> As far as I know, creating our own wiki would be redundant
<devildante> wiki.ubuntu.com is sufficient IMO
<MadnessRed_> sorry, internet died, again
<aprilg> Muscovy lemme know when the wiki's up :)
<Silasle> I vote for mediawiki
<brandonj> I also think wiki.ubuntu.com is sufficient for us for now
<fieldse> muscovy, +1 ^^
<Silasle> We need images
 * devildante will be afk for a while, sorry :(
<devildante> Silasle, images are supported by wiki.ubuntu.com
<Silasle> Can someone select an couple of images an place them in images/ ?
<MadnessRed> for the actually program, could we use pywebkitgtk, then we could write tutorials in html, which would allow for much more flexibility
<laurent_> that's a good idea actually
<MadnessRed> pywebkitgtk is in the repositories, so can simple be a prequisite when it is installed
<Muscovy> We're not really nailed down to PyGTK, I just said that because I have high regard for Python, and I figured GTK would be easiest.
<MadnessRed> pywebkitgtk intergrates with pygtk fine anyway
<Silasle> I dont like that text area we have now.
<MadnessRed> it's basically just a widgit
<laurent_> what other options are there, in making use of components that are already preinstalled though?
<laurent_> the smaller everything is the easier everything will work
<Silasle> glade?
<MadnessRed> glade is just pygtk read in a differnt way
<MadnessRed> but it is possible to have formatted text in pygtk
<MadnessRed> btw where is development happening now?
<MadnessRed> what bzr?
<brandonj> lp:ubuntu-tour
<Silasle> It's the same in both
<MadnessRed> can anyone push ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> Yes.
<brandonj> anyone in the ubuntu-tour group, I think
<Muscovy> ^that
<MadnessRed> kk
 * Silasle is away for about an hour
<MadnessRed> ubuntu-tour is missing the python files
<Silasle> It isn't
<laurent_> I don't think so
<laurent_> they're in the main /
<Silasle> They are the same as in my branch
<MadnessRed> ok, bzr pull brought the newest revision
<MadnessRed> bzr update was keeping it at
<MadnessRed> 26
<aprilg> Muscovy brandonj have we decided on where to host the wiki? :D
<Muscovy> I'm preemptively setting up an ubuntutour.org one.
<aprilg> ok :) excellent
<Muscovy> I won't take part in the decision of what to use, I'm not to educated on wikis.
<aprilg> Muscovy mediawiki is fine i think
<brandonj> that seems excessive to me
<laurent_> it's all about how much you need
<laurent_> if it's just a page or two, wiki.ubuntu will do you
<laurent_> if you're planning on 20's to 30's of pages or more, perhaps your own wiki is needed
<aprilg> oh.. ok
<aprilg> wiki.ubuntu it is then
<aprilg> :)
<Muscovy> I can only think of 3 pages, main, admins, and interactivity spec.
<Muscovy> So that sounds good.
<aprilg> ok :) will set up the page on wiki.ubuntu now
<Omega> Back guys.
<Muscovy> Hi Omega. :D
<Omega> :D
<Omega> Muscovy: OMG!Ubuntu post was a hit!
<MadnessRed> ok, i think I commited a change
<Muscovy> Yeah. It took a few seconds of being on IRC to realize.
<Omega> Muscovy, brandonj, aprilg, thanks guys.
<MadnessRed> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified.
<Omega> For sticking with the project.
<fieldse> Hello, muscovy : I think there's good reason for a volunteer signup sheet wiki pae.
<fieldse> *page
<Muscovy> Sounds like a good idea.
<Muscovy> Omega: what, and miss out on all the fun?
<fieldse> This could more effectively direct the "hey, I'm new and would like to know what I can do to help" emails, especially if you can put a link to the signup sheet on the front page.
<aprilg> Hey Omega :)
<rrohitiit> ikonia: thr?
<fieldse> I'd be happy to the start the volunteers list page if you'd be willing to link it somewhere on the project homepage.
<Muscovy> Thanks to those who've done the code for that tour window, I was dreading juggling learning GUI coding.
<Omega> Do you guys think we should have a mini-meeting now?
<Muscovy> I see no reason why not.
<Omega> Just to get things a bit more organized.
<Omega> Hey
<ayortano> Hi all
<Omega> Welcome to #ubuntu-tour
<ayortano> Im from Uruguay...
<aprilg> Omega a meeting now would be great :) we're all here anyway hehehe
<aprilg> hi ayortano :) welcome to the team!
<ayortano> Thanks
<MadnessRed> I'm gonna re-arrange the tutorials folder to support languages, is that ok with everyone?
<Muscovy> MassRed: how were you thinking of arranging it?
<MadnessRed> so rather than /tutorial/0_intro  it will be like /tutorial/en/0_intro
<ayortano> I love writing help.
<Muscovy> Sure.
<Muscovy> Sounds like a good idea.
<Omega> Okay then.
<MadnessRed> basically, so your language is es_PT
<Omega> brandonj: Are you here by any chance?
<ayortano> Yes!
<MadnessRed> spanish protuguese I think
<MadnessRed> first it tries to find the folder tut/es_PT
<MadnessRed> if that fails it tries, tut/es
<ayortano> Spanish (Argentina)
<MadnessRed> then if that fails it falls back on the default language,
<ayortano> es_UY
<ayortano> Ok
<MadnessRed> hm, I am getting an error message from bzr when I try and commit:
<MadnessRed> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: "Adding language support"
<ayortano> <MadnessRed> bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: "Adding language support"
<ayortano> LOL
<ayortano> Sorry
<Silasle> Nice, i'll check that language part
<ayortano> I know it will not
<MadnessRed> it's not commited, I am getting an error, as posted above
<fieldse> aprilg, is wiki page up yet?
<aprilg> fieldse working on it :)
<Silasle> But there is an detect_language part
<aprilg> sent you the link
<Silasle> MadnessRed: If it's not working send me the changes an i commit it
<Silasle> *and
<ayortano> First of all, I congratulate you for such an initiative. Is necessary.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: what is the exact command you're using?
<MadnessRed> bzr add; bzr commit "Adding language support"
<MadnessRed> I have changed the directory structure though
<MadnessRed> which is what it is objecting to I think
<Muscovy> Use -m before the message.
<Silasle> Yes, bzr commit -m "what have changed"
<Silasle> After bzr add theaddedfiles
<MadnessRed> ok thanks :)
<MadnessRed> that sorted it
<MadnessRed> but it didn't push my changes to the directory structure :/
<Muscovy> Oh?
<MadnessRed> basically, in each of the tutorial folders, all the files need moving to a folder called en
<MadnessRed> *facepalm*
<Silasle> I can do that
<MadnessRed> I was editing the wrong branch
<fieldse> aprilg, will be afk, will help with setting up wiki page when it's up.
<aprilg> fieldse ok. thanks :)
<Muscovy> Let me know when the wiki page is done, I'll like to it from the site.
<aprilg> arrr can't seem to save changes made to the wiki page :( grrr
<aprilg> Muscovy can you see the wiki page preview? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTourProject#preview
<Muscovy> It's a 404 for me.
<Muscovy> Screenshot it maybe?
<aprilg> ok. i've been trying to save the page but keep getting an Internal Server Error
<MadnessRed> Page does not exist for me
<Omega> [~ayortano@r190-135-149-75.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy] has left #ubuntu-tour ["Saliendo"]
<Omega> Uh, sorry
<MadnessRed> anyway I committed language support
<Omega> So, what programmers are on now?
<Muscovy> Thanks for that, MadnessRed.
<MadnessRed> so no if you can put french tutorials in the fr folder
<MadnessRed> and english GB specific in en_GB folder
<Silasle> MadnessRed: I fix the things that need to be changed in ubuntu.tour.py
<MadnessRed> ok, I haven't touched that file
<Silasle> No, but you messed up the whole folder structure :P
<Muscovy> The files needed to be moved like that at some point.
<Silasle> Yea, i know but the code has to be changed an bit
<devildante> did I miss something important?
<MadnessRed> silasle, are you still working on ubuntu-tour.py or can I make some changes?
<devildante> MadnessRed: you're working on a VCS, it's not that important :p
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle> MadnessRed: One minute
<MadnessRed> ok
<aprilg> brandonj you here?
<aprilg> I tried setting up a page over at wiki.ubuntu, but i keep getting this error "Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?" when I try and save the page
<aprilg> any idea what I could be doing wrong?
<brandonj> Omega, aprilg I'm back now.  sorry I stepped out to get a bite
<devildante> aprilg, you've done nothing wrong as it seems
<Omega> No problem
<aprilg> … now I'm getting this error "Internal Server Error The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request."
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Have you uploaded something?
<MadnessRed> not for a while
<MadnessRed> and even then only tour.py
<MadnessRed> and the en folders
<Silasle> It was tour.py
<Silasle> But it's fixed
<Silasle> Mine should be uploaded now
<MadnessRed> ok, have you changed tour.py?
<Silasle> Yep
<Silasle> But i think that have been merged
<brandonj> are you guys having trouble with the bzr branch?
<MadnessRed> I have conflicts :)
<MadnessRed> is OTHER the version from the server?
<MadnessRed> and THIS my version?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: run bzr merge
<MadnessRed> didn't work
<MadnessRed> I'm gonna copy my files out, load yours then manually merge
<Silasle> bzr merge worked as you had changed them
<MadnessRed> I changed mine again then, and then did a pull before commiting
<MadnessRed> and it got upset
<Silasle> Ah, i skipped the pull
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> I'll just load yours, probably easier
<Silasle> Create an new directory to work in
<MadnessRed> dw I have just sorted it
<devildante> guys, it would be probably easier to use branchs
<MadnessRed> and I haven't commited mine so you can't load them anyway
<devildante> branches*
<MadnessRed> how do they work?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Mine i had earlier today was an branch
<devildante> bzr branch <the trunk directory> <name for your branch>
<MadnessRed> so if I have a branch, how to my changes make it into the main version?
<MadnessRed> how do#
<devildante> from trunk, you do: bzr merge <directory of branch>
<Silasle> devildante: Can others commit to that branch then?
<Omega> Okay
<Omega> We've started organizing everything.
<Silasle> MadnessRed: What have you changed?
<devildante> Silasle, yes, but it requires the original owner to change a setting in Launchpad
<Omega> We think having one person in charge of each main task would be wise, so people working on the task know who to coordinate with.
<MadnessRed> at the moment, I have update my version the the one on the bzr
<devildante> Omega, do we have a list of tasks?
<MadnessRed> then I have made some changes to tour.py and ubuntu-tour.py which I will push in a bit
<Omega> Well, with tasks I mean: programming, writing and design
<Omega> brandonj: is in charge of programming
<Omega> aprilg: Is in charge of writing
<Omega> And last but not least Muscovy leads design
<Omega> I will do overall-organization
<brandonj> (temporarily)
<Omega> Yes, these are subject to change
<devildante> okay :)
<Omega> So, work real hard and you can be a leader!
<Silasle> devildante: What need to be changed?
<Omega> Yeah, tell me what needs to be changed and I can do it
<Omega> Or, wait, nevermind
<Omega> carry on
<devildante> Silasle, click on "Change branch details", you should see a team combobox. Change it to the ubuntu-tour team
<Silasle> Owner?
<devildante> yes :)
<Silasle> Ok, now anyone can upload to my branch
<MadnessRed> so we are changing branch?
<Silasle> Maybe mine can be used for really unstable things
<devildante> Silasle, great!
<MadnessRed> ok, so do I still commit to the same branch, or is there a new one I should commiting to?
<devildante> Silasle: ^
<Muscovy> Does anything feel they can contribute to the site? It's been suggested we use bzr to allow community contribution. I want check that people are interested first.
<Silasle> MadnessRed: If you have something that is not tested and your not sure it will work you can upload it to "bzr push lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development"
<MadnessRed> ok,
<MadnessRed> hm bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<Silasle> try bzr merge
<MadnessRed> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<Silasle> hmm, is it something new or is it already on the man brznch?
<Silasle> *branch
<MadnessRed> I made a few changes to lp:ubuntu-tour
<MadnessRed> so i was trying to commit them to the new branch
<Silasle> Ok, i have commited them to the new one
<MadnessRed> revision 38?
<Silasle> Yes
<MadnessRed> ok, so is the idea then that we push and changes to code-development
<MadnessRed> any#
<Silasle> Do that
<MadnessRed> and then, when we get them stable, you will move then to the original
<Silasle> And then i can upload them to the main
<Silasle> That sounds ok for now
 * Silasle is reading all those emails from ubuntu-tour ;)
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> so I do:
<MadnessRed> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<devildante> yes
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<MadnessRed> branched 11 revsisions
<MadnessRed> btw, can you all go to Language test and tell me what it says, then tell me what you computer language is
<MadnessRed> just to check it is working as expected
<aprilg> just to verify, any thing we have for the content should still be uploaded to lp:ubuntu-tour, right? by content i mean, the text we're gonna use for the tour
<MadnessRed> I think it should be uploaded to both
<aprilg> ok :)
<aprilg> btw, what other branch were you guys using?
<MadnessRed> I was using the main lp:ubuntu-tour
<MadnessRed> btw is the wiki page up yet, my internet dies whenever I get a phone call, so I keep loosing track of what has/hasn't been done
<Muscovy> I don't think it is yet.
<aprilg> MadnessRed still working on the wiki page. i keep getting an internal server error when i try to save the page :(
<aprilg> its either that error, or this: Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?
<aprilg> still haven't figured out what that means...
<MadnessRed> :/ could we not just put a wiki on ubuntutour.org?
<aprilg> well, it might be easier haha
<aprilg> i'm getting frustrated with trying to set up that page. i dunno if im messing up or if something wrong with the ubuntu wiki :(
<aprilg> *if there's something wrong
<MadnessRed> also aren't there sites that offer free wiki hosting?
<aprilg> MadnessRed we're trying to set up a page over at wiki.ubuntu.com :) we'll let u guys know once the page is up
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> meanwhile what needs doing programming wise?
<brandonj> MadnessRed, lots
<MadnessRed> do we have a list?
<Muscovy> I couldn't figure out how to do it myself, but the tour allows the user to go backwards past 0.
<brandonj> eh I dont think so.  I'll try to make one in a few minutes
<Omega> Just an idea, we could use Compiz to do composition to highlight certain parts of the desktop
<Muscovy> The back button should hide or something if the user is already at entry 0, or take them to the previous topic.
<MadnessRed> or be disabled
<MadnessRed> and again, when you get to the end of the tour, next should be disabled
<aprilg> guys, i'm off for the night
<Muscovy> Omega: maybe something wigit-esque, for those who turn off compiz?
<Omega> Cya.
<aprilg> tis past 2AM here. gotta get some sleep :)
<aprilg> cya
<Muscovy> Alright, bye.
<Omega> Muscovy: Is compiz on by default?
<Muscovy> If the graphics card is good enough.
<Muscovy> It is on most computers though.
<Omega> Anyone have ideas how we can point to stuff?
<Omega> Like make the application menu glow?
<Muscovy> Overlays perhaps?
<Omega> That would do
<Muscovy> Thing is, we'd have to figure out if the menu is in the normal spot.
<Muscovy> We could do it as easily as not showing it if an md5 shows the panel has been edited.
<Muscovy> Or as intelligently as finding where it is from gconf settings.
<MadnessRed> I'm updating tour.py and ubuntu-tour.py to get it to disable the next/prev buttons at the beginning of the tutorials
<Omega> Using gconf seems like a good way
<Muscovy> Thanks MadnessRed.
<Muscovy> Since IRC so packed, http://irclogs.ubuntutour.org/ might be useful to some of you.
<Muscovy> It's basically a mirror of our logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<Muscovy> Just to make access faster.
<MadnessRed> ok thanks, I am also adding some functionality to the tours class such as finding out the total number of pages
<Omega> MadnessRed: It says: "You are using american english".
<MadnessRed> kk, is that correct?
<Omega> It is.
<MadnessRed> good
<Omega> Maybe we should rename en to en_US or en_UK
<Omega> Because en isn't a language code
<Muscovy> Good point.
<kvarley> Omega: en_US or en_GB
<Omega> Yeah, my mistake.
<Omega> So, which one do we choose?
<kvarley> Omega, en_US is more widely used
<Omega> Very well
<Omega> I'll update them
<kvarley> At the moment there are chapters for firefox, empathy etc. Shouldn't we move those into a parent chapter called Applications
<kvarley> With sub categories of Accessories, Office, Sound and Video, etc
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<MadnessRed> wait
<MadnessRed> en is the fallback language if no country is specified
<MadnessRed> so say your language is en_US
<Muscovy> en_US now.
<MadnessRed> it can you put it back
<MadnessRed> you will break the script
<MadnessRed> for anyone with en_GB
<MadnessRed> it was en for a reason
<Omega> I am changing the fallback language to en_US
<MadnessRed> then just put en_US in the en folder
<Omega> Okay, what is the problem exactly?
<MadnessRed> if you language is en_GB
<MadnessRed> first it will load en_GB
<MadnessRed> if it cant find that it will load en
<Omega> Mhm
<Omega> I want to change en to en_US
<Omega> so if it doesn't find it it loads en_US
<MadnessRed> that would be very arquard
<MadnessRed> you would have to program rules
<Muscovy> Maybe symlink en to en_US?
<Omega> I don't see why, it's just changing the default language
<MadnessRed> no, its not jsut en
<MadnessRed> all languages follow the same structure
<MadnessRed> es_PT falls back to es
<MadnessRed> fr_CA falls back to fr
<Omega> But is en en_US or en_GB?
<Omega> Oh!
<Omega> I understand what you mean.
<MadnessRed> whichever is not specified
<MadnessRed> if you have en_GB and en
<MadnessRed> then en_US will fallback to en, so en would be american
<Omega> Yeah, I just read the code as saw you're split()ing it
<Omega> and*
<MadnessRed> generally all english will be the same
<MadnessRed> so will go in the en folder
<MadnessRed> however, if you are talking about colour, because en_US spells colour differently, you may have a sepparate language for that particular article
<Muscovy> I was just thinking that.
<MadnessRed> or you may decide to have color as default and en_GB as the extra language
<Muscovy> And tell the tour to inherit for the base language for missing pieces.
<MadnessRed> well, at the moment the whole tour needs to be in each language
<MadnessRed> but we can add it so only individual parts need adding later
<Omega> Maybe we can have localized versions be a diff against the main one?
<MadnessRed> maybe, but we need to remember that translators usually aren't programmers
<MadnessRed> so they will want to simply write out some text in their own language
<brandonj> MadnessRed: I'm adding a programming todo on the end of the etherpad
<MadnessRed> etherpad?
<Muscovy> It would be really nice if we could tell it words like colour/color and it could replace them accordingly.
<Muscovy> Madnessred: http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75
<MadnessRed> what if we are telling them to go to the directory, /usr/themes/colours
<MadnessRed> I know that probably doesn't exist
<Muscovy> Maybe an exclude markup tag?
<MadnessRed> maybe
<Muscovy> It was just a theory, but I know what you mean.
<MadnessRed> omg etherpad is writing itself
<greggyrodrigo> Hello guys
<Omega> Hey
<Muscovy> Hello.
<greggyrodrigo> I have a question
<Muscovy> Ask away.
<greggyrodrigo> How can I upload my changes?
<Muscovy> 3 simple commands.
<Muscovy> cd into wherever you're working.
<Muscovy> Run:
<Muscovy> bzr add
<Muscovy> bzr commit -m "Your changes"
<Muscovy> bzr push lp;ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> That'll record your work and upload it.
<brandonj> we actually have two branches now though
<greggyrodrigo> What are the diferences between these tow branches, so?
<MadnessRed> one is for new stuff being added
<MadnessRed> the other is for stable stuff
<greggyrodrigo> Nice, and that comand 'bar push lp[...]' will upload for the first server, right?
<MadnessRed> no, it will upload to the stable one,
<Muscovy> Is the unstable one specifically for code stuff?
<greggyrodrigo> Alright
<brandonj> The unstable one is specifically for code stuff
<MadnessRed> ok, the back/next buttons now become disabled when you reach the beginning/end of the tour
<Omega> Cool
<MadnessRed> how about a progress bar?
<MadnessRed> to show them how far through the tutorial they are?
<Muscovy> That sounds neat.
<MadnessRed> also very simple,
<fieldse> Hey. Success (of a sort) with the wiki: We can't seem to post to top-level wiki page, getting "not able to save lock" error, but can save one level down: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTourProject/Home
<MadnessRed> OK, i pushed the progress bar version
<MadnessRed> you should be able to download it now
<MadnessRed> hi all, im back, internet died
<MadnessRed> !recent
<MadnessRed> \ping google.com
<MadnessRed> its very quite, anyone here? or is my internet dead?
<greggyrodrigo> I'm here ;)
<Omega> I'm here too.
<MadnessRed> right, hi, I think I'm back
<MadnessRed> anyway, I have created a html interface using only the packages which come packed with ubuntu by default
<MadnessRed> I think
<greggyrodrigo> What if, together with the topic, displays an animation os the action?
<MadnessRed> should be possible
<MadnessRed> it render using webkit, so should support html5 and css3
<MadnessRed> renders#
<MadnessRed> I commited to svn
<MadnessRed> to bzr even
<brandonj> html interface to what?
<MadnessRed> where the tour is loaded
<MadnessRed> rather than loading plain text, it loads it with html formatting, if available
<brandonj> oh I see
<brandonj> that seems reasonable
<Muscovy> The latest version of the code branch needs <br />s.
<Muscovy> Maybe Python could insert them when it finds \ns?
<MadnessRed> don't worry
<MadnessRed> I have a script which sorts that
<MadnessRed> I will commit in a bit once I have finished of some other stuff
<Muscovy> Ok, good. :D
<MadnessRed> I am pushing now
<MadnessRed> It should now be able to find the html version, and if it can't find it convert the text version
<Muscovy> Which branch should text edits go to, the main one?
<MadnessRed> Still both I think
<Muscovy> Oh dear.
<MadnessRed> also, if there is no plain text version, it will load the html version, but will still format things like line breaks properly
<brandonj> we need to find a way to sync that
<MadnessRed> Also how many tours do you with there will be?
<MadnessRed> Because if we have many more we will need a better way of organising them
<Muscovy> I don't think we'll have many more.
<brandonj> well anybody should be able to make tours
<Muscovy> THough a plugin-like approach was mentioned.
<Muscovy> What would happen to the branch if we only edited the main one, then merged the code one in. Would it keep the main branch's edits, since they're more recent?
<MadnessRed> Lets say you have 3 files
<MadnessRed> file1, file2 and file 2
<MadnessRed> and file3 sorry
<MadnessRed> Say branch 1 edits files 1 and 2, and branch 2 edits files 2 and 3
<MadnessRed> when you merge, it would use the file1 from branch1 and file3 from brach 2
<MadnessRed> then because both have updated file2, it would try and merge the changes I think
<Muscovy> Then wouldn't it be safe to just edit text/code accordingly in the branches, then merge them?
<MadnessRed> i think so
<MadnessRed> anyone know how to detect the system colours in python?
<Muscovy> System colours?
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> I was hoping I could put the system colours into the css to make it look better
<Muscovy> To match the GTK theme?
<MadnessRed> yh
<Muscovy> I'd call matching Ambiance a fairly safe bet.
<brandonj> there has got to be a proper way to do it
<MadnessRed> actually looking at xchat, they just have a border round the white chat and that looks fine
<Muscovy> /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Muscovy> Themes have their main data stored like that.
<Muscovy> I'm trying to remember what file says what the current theme is/
<MadnessRed> Actually I think it looks ok with just a border
<MadnessRed> like xchat does
<MadnessRed> But, what do you think about the progress bar
<daas88> hello everyone!
<MadnessRed> it looks too much like a scrollbar, should I put it at the top, or is it ok
<MadnessRed> hi daas888
<Muscovy> ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<MadnessRed> with the %?
<daas88> how's the project doing? :P
<MadnessRed> good thanks :)
<Muscovy> % is part of the filename, it's a gconf thing.
<MadnessRed> i gtg, be back in a bit
<CanadianWriter> hilo
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Omega> Hey
<Omega> Write some Canadian for us CanadianWriter :P
<Muscovy> Omega, do you think we should make a bugteam?
<CanadianWriter> I don't know eh? Is a canadian translation (FREE HEALTHCARE!!!) really necessary? Sorry.
<Omega> Those should be the editors so to speak
<Omega> Oh, for the program itself
<Omega> Yeah sure
<Muscovy> CanadianWriter: pretty much all applications have "translations" into language variations like en_US/en_CA.
<CanadianWriter> Muscovy,  I'm joking
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Omega> CanadianWriter: I liked the free healthcare part.
<Muscovy> I've set up https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-bugs, so we're good to go when an LP admin approves the mailing list.
<Muscovy> Then we can set it as the project's bug contact.
<Muscovy> I didn't put ubuntu-tour-admins as owner because I'm not sure if it'll force us to be subscribed or not.
<Muscovy> I figure we'll use bugs for code things and notable content things (mix of programs/applications, redundant chapter, etc)/
<Omega> Ah, okay.
<Muscovy> Woo, mailing list approved already.
<Muscovy> The setting for bug supervisor should be on the right-hand panel in the bugs section.
<Muscovy> I'll be back in a while, I need to get some homework done.
<raymond_swart> exit
#ubuntu-tour 2010-09-12
<MadnessRed> I have got a script to read the gtkrc
<MadnessRed> ok, it now used the gtkrc theme to dynamically generate css :)
<Muscovy> Neat.
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: the gtkrc mod is causing the tour to crash.
<Muscovy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/492409/
<MadnessRed> :/
<MadnessRed> what theme?
<Muscovy> Ambiance, with custom icon theme.
<MadnessRed> odd,
<MadnessRed> can you paste your gtkrc file
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MadnessRed> thanks
<Muscovy> Wait, ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml or the gtkrc?
<Muscovy> I would think our gtkrc's would be the same.
<Muscovy> Here's gtkrc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/492411/
<Muscovy> Here's my theme settings: http://pastebin.com/7DR4wtxZ
<MadnessRed> ok thanks
<Muscovy> The Ubuntu pastebin didn't seem to like the xml.
<Muscovy> Are you on Maverick or Lucid, MadnessRed?
<MadnessRed> maverick
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I'm going to chroot into my maverick partition and see if it works there.
<MadnessRed> wait, the bug was my fault
<Muscovy> Maybe it's just the different light-themes.
<MadnessRed> I was being stupid
<MadnessRed> It because your gtkrc started with a comment
<MadnessRed> I pushed a fix, see if it works
<Muscovy> Ok.
<MadnessRed> no wait,
<MadnessRed> need to push another fix
<Muscovy> Alrighty.
<MadnessRed> revision 22 should work
<Muscovy> Nope, still not working.
<Muscovy> It works fine in Maverick for me.
<MadnessRed> what error Muscovy?
<Muscovy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/492415/
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to edit the side buttons? I can't find where to do that.
<MadnessRed> what about them?
<Muscovy> I was trying to edit "Ubuntuone" to "Ubuntu One".
<Muscovy> I replaced all text instances, but the button is still old.
<MadnessRed> you need to rename the folder
<MadnessRed> to ubuntu-one
<MadnessRed> in tour.py, line 220, can you add, print self.colours
<Muscovy> Oh, thanks.
<MadnessRed> and tell me what the output is
<Muscovy> Two lines of {} before the error.
<MadnessRed> ok, in get_theme.py
<MadnessRed> after line 30, before line 31, add this...
<MadnessRed> 			print line
<MadnessRed> the line should start with 3 tabs
<MadnessRed> ah
<MadnessRed> thats interesting
<MadnessRed> in maverick its gtk-color-scheme
<MadnessRed> in lucid it gtk_color_scheme
<MadnessRed> ok try the lastest revision
<Muscovy> MadneddRed: Works now. :D
<MadnessRed> it works for Ambiance, we could do with some other testers
<Muscovy> I'll try out some other themes.
<laurent_> what is the new branch?
<Muscovy> There's lp:ubuntu-tour, which has stable code and latest edits.
<Muscovy> ~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development is latest code.
<laurent_> how different are they at the moment?
<Muscovy> Not too much.
<MadnessRed> really?
<MadnessRed> I though the stable code was missing a lot
<laurent_> ooh no wonder I can't see much different I'll pull the development
<MadnessRed> I may be wrong
<laurent_> The dev looks fine on my theme which is equinox
<laurent_> except the text is huge and those buttons on the left still look odd
<MadnessRed> how hufe?
<MadnessRed> huge?
<MadnessRed> it should be basic html
<MadnessRed> and those buttons I have a plan for :)
<MadnessRed> but gonna wait till everyone is online so we can discuss it
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: Thanks for your coding expertise. :D
<MadnessRed> no problem, glad I could help
<MadnessRed> though I think I will go to bed soon :) its 2am
<Muscovy> YEEEAH, I did the same thing when the project started.
<laurent_> So with the use of HTML, this could essentially become an HTML5/css3 slide show?
<Muscovy> Basically.
<laurent_> That could allow for a really nice design too
<Muscovy> Since html and css would be a lot nicer for formatting.
<Muscovy> ^
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> it uses the webkit engine, which is the same as chrome/safari so you be able to do html5 and css3 fine
<laurent_> yes
<Muscovy> Anyone here know anything about Quickshot? I'm guessing it'll be the easiest way to do our screenshots.
<MadnessRed> how does it differ?
<MadnessRed> from the standard app?
<Muscovy> What do you mean?
<MadnessRed> how does quickshot differ from the default screenshot application in ubuntu?
<Muscovy> I'm not entirely sure.
<Muscovy> I\m pretty sure it crops applications.
<Muscovy> And I _think_ it scrolls through syslanguages or something for you.
<MadnessRed> ok
<Muscovy> Maybe we're ready for a merge? The current code branch seems stable.
<MadnessRed> test with more skins first
<MadnessRed> I a worried about it
<MadnessRed> I also need to put the code into a try statement so it dies gracefully
<Muscovy> It's fine for me with Ambiance/Radiance (and derivatives), Clearlooks, and Dust.
<laurent_> it works on equinox too
<aprilg> good morning everyone! :)
<aprilg> wiki page is now up, thanks to fieldse
<aprilg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Project
<aprilg> uploaded the content just now
<Muscovy> Welcome back.
<Muscovy> April: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<Muscovy> aprilg: We seem to be able to create /pages now, do you think we should move wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Project up a level and redirect?
<aprilg> oh, we already have a page! lol :)
<aprilg> i'll move the content from what i created to that
<aprilg1> got disconnected again. :(
<aprilg1> just moved all content from UbuntuTour/Project to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<aprilg1> also, deleted the other page
<MadnessRed> kept happening to me all today, whenever I got a phone call
<aprilg> :)
<aprilg> moving ToDo list to a wiki page
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> anyway, I'm off, its 3am here
<laurent_> giselher, how is your code going?
<laurent_> there is a second branch /ubuntu-tours/code-development now
<giselher> laurent_: still trying to figure out how to do things in pygtk
<laurent_> have a look at the branch, they've done quite a bit
<giselher> laurent_: oh they have done quite much, I think I will be useless then, because after I figured out pygtk they already finished it :)
<laurent_> have a play
<aprilg> is there anyway for me to look at the tour? :)
<Billynkid> Yep
<Billynkid> If you download the bzr tree and click ubuntu-tour
<aprilg> ok :) i'll try that. thanks!
<Billynkid> I have just joined the team
<Billynkid> I have a quick query regards not doing this as videos?
<aprilg> what do you mean? :)
<aprilg> i think we're gonna be working on a slideshow for each of the topics
<Billynkid> I mean currently it loads images and text
<Billynkid> You can click forward and back etc
<Billynkid> Which is more like help than a tour
<Billynkid> IMHO ;-)
<aprilg> yep. i get what you mean :)
<aprilg> we're still working on that :)
<Billynkid> So what about using ogg files instead of images
<aprilg> what you see right now actually just came together yesterday
<Billynkid> Ahhh
<Billynkid> woops
<aprilg> :D
<aprilg> we'd love for you to help though
<aprilg> we really are just starting out
<Billynkid> Cool, sorry I kinda followed this conversation at the last UDS
<Billynkid> and thought I'd love to help
<aprilg> please do! :)
<Billynkid> So looks like I have landed on the first day ! ;-)
<aprilg> most of hte developers aren't around right now. maybe still sleeping
<Billynkid> Do we have a blueprint document?
<aprilg> you may want to talk with laurent_ giselher brandonj, MadnessRed
<aprilg> i don't think we have a blueprint document yet..
<aprilg> there may be one on launchpad, but i'm not really sure what's currently on that
<aprilg> Billynkid we just set up the wiki page as well. some of the details are there. wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntutour
<aprilg> also, http://openetherpad.org/GUNcK2dx75?|
<aprilg> that's pretty mcuh where all the project notes are right now
<laurent_> I don't think there will be any solid blueprints until the meeting planed for about saturday
<Billynkid> aprilg: that wiki page is empty?
<Billynkid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour
<Billynkid> case sensitivity ;-)
<fieldse> Hey, our wiki's up!
<fieldse> It's 4:19AM where I am. So yeah, mostly everyone's prob. asleep
<Billynkid> Ahh its 11.20am here ;-)
<aprilg> just created desktop-customization topics. committed as revision 43 on lp:ubuntu-tour
<GiulioC> I'm random03
<GiulioC> hi all
<Billynkid> Hi
<Tomynho> hey ppl
<Tomynho> who's the admin?
<Omega> Good day guys.
<abr4xas> goog day Omega !! :)
<Omega> :)
<Silasle> Seems to be an little more quiet in here then yesterday.
<Omega> commited getting help chapter
<Omega> Hey
<Billynkid> Omega seems you have html tags in the text
<Omega> Yes
<Omega> The syntax is going to be implemented
<Billynkid> ahh
<Billynkid> cool
<Billynkid> Wondering about if we can embed video?
<Omega> We probably could
<Billynkid> Just thinking that allows us to have talk overs?
<Billynkid> We also can redo some from screencasts?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: I found an bug in the "new" program
<Billynkid> Silasle: if your quick you can file the first bug report
<MadnessRed> ooh, go on?
<Silasle> Nah, i think i know how to fix it
<Silasle> But you have done it rally nice
<Silasle> *really
<Silasle> It's that one:
<Silasle> gtkrc = open('/usr/share/themes/' + theme + '/gtk-2.0/gtkrc').read()
<Silasle> It needs to be something like
<Silasle> 	try:
<Silasle> 		gtkrc = open('/usr/share/themes/' + theme + '/gtk-2.0/gtkrc').read()
<Silasle> 	except:
<Silasle> 		gtkrc = open('/home/silas/.themes/' + theme + '/gtk-2.0/gtkrc').read()
<Silasle> But ~/.themes doesent work
<Silasle> Ok, it's fixed
<MadnessRed> ok thanks :)
<Omega> MadnessRed: the getting help chapter uses html
<Omega> So when it's implemented you can test on that
<MadnessRed> ok, btw here is a basic guide as to what files will be read
<Silasle> (I'll update  the testing branch to get  the latest text too)
<MadnessRed> for page 0 it will load all files beginning 0_
<MadnessRed> then generally, the first file which ends .html will be loaded for html view, and the first file which doesn't will be loaded as text
<MadnessRed> if there is not a html file, it will load the first plain text file and convert it to html
<MadnessRed> if there is no a text it will try and convert the html file
<Silasle> What is that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/492638/
<MadnessRed> also for html, you don't need to include the <html> <head> <body> stuff, that is all done by the scripts
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Can you push?
<MadnessRed> can I, or may I?
<Silasle> Bazaar seems  to be down?
<MadnessRed> I can't pull
<Silasle> Ahh, now its working
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> hm, I have an un pushed commit
<Silasle> So, everything is updated
<Silasle> Except that i removed the html directory and now it's not working ;)
<MadnessRed> kk,
<Silasle> Now everything is ok
<MadnessRed> can I suggest something
<Silasle> Is it an good idea to use the built in browser for the links?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Sure
<MadnessRed> rather than using the getpass.getuser() to get username and then doing '/home/'+username ...
<MadnessRed> it is a bit more reliable to use os.path.expanduser('~/')
<Silasle> I change that
<MadnessRed> i can do it, dw, I jsut need to push
<MadnessRed> I want to be a second fallback in aswell
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> Is it possible to have html5 in that?
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> it uses the webkit engine
<Silasle> There we solved the video problem
<MadnessRed> ?
<Silasle> <video controls src="http://people.opera.com/howcome/2007/video/A_New_Computer--small.ogg" id="myVideo">Video not working</video>
<Silasle> For example
<Silasle> Gives you that http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-17.png
<Omega> I think we need a better interface
<Omega> UI
<Omega> The buttons are kind of uninviting.
<Silasle> That can be scripted
<MadnessRed> video works, check out tests in the latest revision
<Silasle> I already have it working
<MadnessRed> lol nice video btw
<Silasle> Demo video for opera
<Silasle> *by opera :P
<MadnessRed> lol
<Silasle> That volume button is an bit confusing
<MadnessRed> its a mute button isn't it?
<Silasle> Yea but --- is playing and ((( is muted
<Silasle> It's the wrong way
<MadnessRed> not for me
<Silasle> Ok, but what do we need more?
<MadnessRed> ?
<Silasle> Something to do better
<MadnessRed> I think the left buttons
<MadnessRed> could maybe be done as a tree
<Omega> Opera is awesome
<MadnessRed> and we could catagorise the things somehow
<Silasle> ?
<Omega> Except for being nonfree
<MadnessRed> I have opera on my phone :)
<Silasle> Opera is free but not open source
<Omega> Same here
<MadnessRed> prefer chom(e/ium) for pc though
<Omega> I use Chromium too
<Silasle> Yep, about ubuntu should be the first in the list.
<Omega> But Opera has some nice features
<MadnessRed> also, regard html
<Silasle> I used chromium for some time, until i needed an irc client
<MadnessRed> all web pages act like they are in the same folder as ubuntu-tour.py
<Silasle> And i love that one built in in opera
<Omega> I use irssi
<MadnessRed> i use xchat-gtk
<Omega> I love Opera Unite
<Silasle> Unite could have been better
<MadnessRed> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTQUCi3KiaWIrlQCosUhS0oa_RMkSJWf-EdyeeMhQImCvNauxg&t=1&usg=__t2S4x_MoRSnHHCJzvlaWFtEywu4=
<MadnessRed> ignore the columns for now, how about something like that for grouping the tours
<Silasle> Hmm, no
<Omega> Silasle: Well yeah but everything could be better :P
<MadnessRed> what about the treeview?
<Silasle> I would like, Clicking on internet gives you an list to chose from in the big info box
<Silasle> Omega: I like real web servers
<MadnessRed> yes that was what I was thinking of doing :)
<Silasle> And, cant we have one standard tour that sends you through everything?
<MadnessRed> we could just send the next button to become next toor at the end
<MadnessRed> tour#
<Omega> Yeah
<Silasle> mmm
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Omega> Hey Muscovy
<Silasle> Yes, that sounds perfect
<Silasle> Hi Muscovy
<Silasle> First, about ubuntu. Then internet. Then multimedia. Then Office
<Muscovy> Keeping it in the menu order?
<Silasle> Menu order?
<MadnessRed> the order in which things appear
<Silasle> No, in that order too.
<Muscovy> I meant it looks like we're trying to use the same order as the Applications menu.
<MadnessRed> I mean you may not want, Adding Repositories to come before Connecting to the Internet
<MadnessRed> so we need some way of choose where the items appear
<Silasle> In the order Ubuntu-->Internet-->multimedia-->office-->Rest
<MadnessRed> Also, I have extracted the pathbar from the software centre source
<Silasle> And the button for the current tour should be marked in some way
<MadnessRed> we could have it pressed
<Silasle> Yep, pressed
<Muscovy> Is there a way we could shrink the side buttons to about 75% of the size?
<MadnessRed> but do we want buttons?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<Silasle> Not really
<Muscovy> In our original mockups it was just next/previous.
<Silasle> But it's the best i can think of now
<Muscovy> Maybe show the current, previous, and next, with some sort of expand button to show all? I think that would be cool.
<Silasle> Maybe an home button?
<Muscovy> To go back to the front page?
<Silasle> To get the buttons to choose from
<Silasle> And the front page should show you options, go trough the whole tour, to one category, or skip everything.
<MadnessRed> I think we should get some definite designs, and decide what we want first
<Silasle> Maybe
<Silasle> So, everyone, create mockups.
<Omega> How do I pull from a different branch?
<Omega> I'm a git person
<Omega> I want to use the experimental one
<Silasle> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<Silasle> In another folder
<Muscovy> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development
<Muscovy> Actually, I think we can bind lp:ubuntu-tour/maverick-dev or something to it.
<Silasle> bbl
<Silasle_away> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/tour.png
<MadnessRed> interesting, brb
<Muscovy> Omega, do you think you could put ubuntu-tour-admins as maintainer of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour ?
<Omega> Okay
<Omega> I thought I did
<Muscovy> You just did the team ownership.
<Omega> Oh
<Muscovy> I didn't want to bug you when you did that because you were afk.
<Omega> There
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<Omega> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/omega/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml'
<Omega> I don't have the interface dir
<Billynkid> The progress bar is out of order with the menu?
<Muscovy> Omega, what desktop environment do you use?
<Omega> GNOME
<Omega> I use bluetile as my wm though.
<Muscovy> Hm.
<Muscovy> Try checking how much of the file path exists.
<Muscovy> Though I think we should put an if_file around that anyways, for people who use KDE and so on.
<Omega> yeah
<Omega> I did
<Omega> interface doesn't
<Muscovy> I wonder how we should make the interactivity framework.
<Muscovy> I hadn't thought about making topic/page detection automatic.
<MadnessRed> ?
<Muscovy> I figured about-ubuntu/en/0_about-ubuntu and so on would be built into the .py.
<Muscovy> Therefore, I thought tests like "pgrep firefox | xargs ps" would be easy to build in.
<brandonj> those files should not be built into the py
<Silasle_away> MadnessRed: Can we check which page we are on?
<Silasle> And  can we change the page?
<MadnessRed> hi, yes we can
<MadnessRed> tour.page, and tour.folder
<brandonj> about-ubuntu and each of the other tours should each be made into single files.  .tar or something
<MadnessRed> well we could get python to extract them
<brandonj> yeah, thats no problem
<Silasle> Why?
<MadnessRed> and allow them to be imported
<brandonj> Users should be able to download tours from the internet
<Omega> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/omega/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml'
<brandonj> in a single file
<Omega> I don't have the interface dir in /home/omega/.gconf/desktop/gnome/
<Silasle> Omega:Which row?
<brandonj> instead of reading %gconf.xml, isnt there a python interface to gconf?
<Omega> I get that error on launch
<MadnessRed> I am not sure, I haven't done much with gconf
<MadnessRed> if so it would definately be a better way of doing it
<Omega> line 24 calls line 7
<MadnessRed> its in get_theme.py
<brandonj> python-gconf
<MadnessRed> ok, i'll investigate
<Muscovy> Is anyone else having trouble pushing to bzr?
<Muscovy> Oh wait, it's fine now.
<Muscovy> It kept saying 503 error.
<Silasle> I had  problems about 2 hours ago too
<Silasle> That 503 and  one more
<brandonj> sometimes the launchpad servers get a bit slow/overloaded
<MadnessRed> brb
<Muscovy> I'd like to some sort of titling system for the window.
<Muscovy> Like "Ubuntu Tour - Applications menu".
<Silasle> Muscovy: Thanks for the idea
<Muscovy> I'm perhaps from taking the page file's name, and convert - to ' ' and capitalize it.
<Muscovy> Or have a <!-- title:Page Title --> tag.
<Muscovy> I assume it doesn't render html comments?
<Silasle> I think we can get that whit the tour.page command
<Silasle> If i understood MadnessRed right
<Muscovy> I confess I haven't given the Python a good read yet.
<Silasle> Muscovy: That's done
<Silasle> Title is now foldername - Ubuntu-tour
<Muscovy> I'm not sure about the - in the name. We called it ubuntu-tour on Launchpad just for readability (no spaces doesn't look quite as nice).
<Silasle> So should it be ubuntu-tour, ubuntutour,or ubuntu tour?
<Muscovy> Ubuntu Tour I think.
<Silasle> Other opinions?
<Silasle> I'm for Ubuntu Tour
<Omega> Ubuntu Tour
<Silasle> Ok, i'm pushing  :D
<Muscovy> What's tour.folder?
<Silasle> The name of the folder that the current page is in
<Muscovy> tour.folder.replace("-", " ") seems to be failing.
<Silasle> Why?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure. It just uses about-ubuntu or whatever the unmodified folder.tour was.
<Silasle> Ah, ok
<Muscovy> Wait, found it, I wasn't doing it in all instances.
<Silasle> Fixed
<Silasle> Pushed
<Silasle> I found one more bug when i tried another theme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/492711/
<Silasle> It looks really nice whit the standard themes
<Muscovy> I can't find a good way to capitalize tour.folder - tour.folder.capitalize() only does the first letter.
<Silasle> .capitalize(tour.folder)
<Silasle> Whitout the .
<Silasle> I'm just guessing...
<Muscovy> Not defined.
<Silasle> Ah, i remember something
<Silasle> try tour.folder.uppercase()
<Omega> That makes it all uppercase
<Silasle> Wasn't that what you wanted?
<Muscovy> ' '.join(i.capitalize() for i in S.split(' ')) works.
<Silasle> What do you want to do?
<Muscovy> Turn "this is a test" to "This Is A Test"/
<Silasle> Ah ok, the first letter in every word
<Silasle> I found it
<Silasle> tour.folder.title()
<Muscovy> Well that's easy.
<Silasle> Python is easy
<Silasle> Does someone know where the color for the background comes from?
 * devildante will work on a command system over the next week
<Silasle> Command system?
<devildante> Silasle, "command" means like "guide the user through opening software-center from the menu"
<Silasle> The arrows pointing at the buttons and things like that?
<Silasle> Has any translations been done yet?
<Silasle> bbl
<devildante> Silasle, arrows?
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> the background colour is read from the gtkrc file
<Omega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydAS96EQaQ
<Omega> We've been video blogged
<aprilg> hi everyone
<Silasle> devildante: Wasn't the idea to have arrows pointing, "Hey you, here is the system menu" ?
<aprilg> quick question. do you guys want the content in plain text, html or some other makrup?
<aprilg> *markup
<Silasle> MadnessRed: How?
<devildante> Silasle, ah, wasn't aware of this
<MadnessRed> html please
<MadnessRed> but you don't need to do the full page,
<devildante> Silasle, but there are other uses, like "wait for update-manager to finish checking for updates"
<Silasle> Maybe it was my idea, but i think i saw it somewhere.
<devildante> Silasle, so it's more interactive
<aprilg> MadnessRed ok.
<Silasle> That would be nice, but is it possible?
<aprilg> we can start converting the text to html
<Silasle> MadnessRed: What color is it that is used?
<Silasle> It's not the window background  color
<MadnessRed> isn't it?
<MadnessRed> it should be the general background colour
<MadnessRed> or if it can't find it white
<devildante> Silasle, this would probably require hacking other applications to support dbus or something
<Silasle> No, my background color is fbfbfb and the color used is d6d6d6
<brandonj> Omega: The doodle poll suggests the best time for the meeting is Saturday the 18th at 11AM New York time
<MadnessRed> whats that gmt?
<Silasle> devildante: I wouldn't hack the update manager :P
<brandonj> MadnessRed: 15:00 I think
<devildante> Silasle, well, I could hack update-manager, since I'm familiar with it
<MadnessRed> ok
<Omega> brandonj: What time is it now in new york?
<devildante> Silasle, and also software-center and software-properties
<Silasle> software-properties?
<MadnessRed> I think with the html interface we should just leave it white, and a text background, rather than trying to make it match
<devildante> Silasle, "Software Sources"
<brandonj> Omega: right now its 15:15
<Silasle> devildante: Ok
<Omega> Okay.
<Silasle> MadnessRed: No, white would look crazy for dark themes
<devildante> but not today, I'm a little busy :p
<MadnessRed> Silasle, what does xchat look like on a dark theme?
<Silasle> I don't know
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> lol, watching the video about us
<Silasle>  the color is in desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme/bg_color
<MadnessRed> im back, internet died :/
<MadnessRed> I'll take some screenshots using nox, see how it looks
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Where in the code is the color set?
<MadnessRed> tour.py near the bottom
<MadnessRed> and the colours are read in get_theme.py
<Silasle> I think i have an solution
<MadnessRed> go on...
<Silasle> For me it seems to work
<Billynkid> Ok, am adding some icons to the menu buttons, but am thinking that we might need to have multiple levels in the menus
<Billynkid> i.e. being able to group
<Billynkid> Firefox under Internet
<Silasle> Can you test to replace it whit this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/492731/
<Silasle> In tour.py
<MadnessRed> Yes Billynkid, I think so too
<Silasle> Yes, we need some sort of groups.
<Billynkid> I was wondering if we should try modelling along the lines of the software centre?
<Billynkid> I think that way maybe as you add apps, people can include the relavent tours?
<Billynkid> So it's dynamic
<Billynkid> But that would also mean tracking the apps that are installed etc
<Silasle> MadnessRed: I'll push my changes up so that you can test if it works.
<MadnessRed> ok
<Silasle> We can always change back :P
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> I tried with nox and it didn't work
<MadnessRed> with my one
<MadnessRed> I am waiting to pull yours, let me know when its up
<Silasle> what's nox?
<Silasle> Up now
<MadnessRed> Traceback (most recent call last):
<MadnessRed>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 150, in <module>
<MadnessRed>     Window()
<MadnessRed>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 146, in __init__
<MadnessRed>     tour.load_page('about-ubuntu',0,self)
<MadnessRed>   File "/home/anthony/Projects/Ubuntu Tour/code-development/tour.py", line 142, in load_page
<MadnessRed>     gui.html.load_html_string(self.parse_html("Nothing written yet."), 'file://' + os.getcwd())
<MadnessRed>   File "/home/anthony/Projects/Ubuntu Tour/code-development/tour.py", line 225, in parse_html
<MadnessRed>     bg_color=(c.split("bg_color:#")[1]).split("\n")[0]
<MadnessRed> IndexError: list index out of range
<jasono> PLease help me, someone.
<Silasle> My code?
<MadnessRed> I think I know why though
<MadnessRed> I think gtk_color_scheme became gtk-color-scheme in maverick
<Silasle> I'm in lucid
<MadnessRed> no thats not ir
<MadnessRed> it#
<MadnessRed> I'll do some searching around
<Silasle> Run gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme
<Silasle> Or whit - instead of _
<MadnessRed> no doesn't work either
<Silasle> Output?
<MadnessRed> I'm gonna try and find the source for the appearance program
<MadnessRed> that should show what they are editing
<Silasle> It is that one that is being edited.
<MadnessRed> but not on maverick
<Silasle> Check in gconf-editor
<MadnessRed> i did
<Silasle> Found something
<Silasle> ?
<MadnessRed> no
<celsojunior> hi
<MadnessRed> hi
<Silasle> Hi celsojunior
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Silasle> Hmm, i don't know where to find it.
<celsojunior> Someone from Brazil?
<MadnessRed> I have the code for the appearence window
<Silasle> Ok, where is it saved?
<Muscovy> I'm getting weird crashes in Maverick and Lucid, I assume this is known?
<Silasle> I have created an fallback to your system for now, pull
<Silasle> Muscovy: Which sort of crashes?
<Silasle> IndexError: list index out of range ?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Silasle> Pull again
<Muscovy> Ok.
<MadnessRed> I think I have got an answer
<Silasle> Yippie!
<Muscovy> :D
<MadnessRed> if you have changed the theme colours then they are stored in gconf and should be extracted your way
<MadnessRed> if not they are in the theme file, and should be extracted from there
<Silasle> As i did now
<celsojunior> I wonder if I can already test the Ubuntu Tour
<Silasle> celsojunior: You can test an very early version of it.
<celsojunior> I wonder if I can already test the Ubuntu Tour?
<Silasle> MadnessRed: Muscovy, Working whit that last fix?
<MadnessRed> ill pull it now
<Muscovy> Silasle: Yep, it's good.
<Muscovy> On Lucid, haven't tried Maverick.
<Silasle> Nice
<gryman> I'm new to contributing to the community and have no idea where to start
<MadnessRed> ok, I am gonna move the colours stuff back into get_theme.py
<MadnessRed> that way we can work on them without causing conflicts with the rest of the code
<MadnessRed> and in hind site, picking bright red as a colour to test was a bid idea
<Silasle> I did the same, was an nice desktop :P
<MadnessRed> It's my insentive to get it sorted quickly :)
<Silasle> gryman: Check what you can do here: http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/
<gryman> I can either Author or Edit at this time
<gryman> I'm just leaning C++, so I won't be much help with the Python
<Silasle> MadnessRed: I get scrollbars at the start page, but not after changing
<Muscovy> I'm just making a push that changes the capitalization on the window border.
<MadnessRed> scrollbars are automatic, they appear if needed
<MadnessRed> or they should anyway
<Silasle> They are not needed.
<Silasle> Muscovy: Ok, pulling
<Silasle> I'm going to bed now, back tomorrow.
<Muscovy> Alright, talk to you later.
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> Weird, that scrollbar is showing at launch.
<Silasle> yep
<Silasle> looks crazy ;)
<Silasle> Ok, i'm of now.
<gryman> I think a tour of the office suite is a good idea
<Billynkid> Is anyone on the Kubuntu side looking at doing a Kubuntu version
<Muscovy> I'm sure we will eventually.
<Muscovy> However, we'll probably want to get this stable and have a final UI first.
<Muscovy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+bug/636618
<Muscovy> You know, an ubuttu would be handy.
<Muscovy> ubottu*
<MadnessRed> a what?
<gryman> You know, a ubottu... They grill a great burger!
<Muscovy> It's the freenode bot.
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<Muscovy> You can give it triggers to react to.
<Muscovy> Like listing bug reports and descriptions and so on.
<MadnessRed> I'll be back, in a bit, gtg, can you avoid editing get_theme.py as I am half way through re-writing it
<Muscovy> Sure.
<Muscovy> Can anyone think of any changes the website should have?
<gryman> Is en supposed to be American English, British English, or a combination of the two?
<Muscovy> American I believe.
<gryman> Ok, because the word organise is bothering me, but apparently 60% of British prefer ise instead of ize
<gryman> :)
<Billynkid> gryman we do
<Billynkid> and colour
<gryman> hehe
<gryman> Well, since Americans are always right, I changed it to ize
<gryman> :P
<Billynkid> lol
<Muscovy> The Canadian in me is simmering. XD
<gryman> hahaha
<gryman> It's aboot time, eh?
<Billynkid> Do Canadian's simmer? Wow!
<Billynkid> ;-)
<gryman> I figured if I tried to add Python code you'd guys would get mad at me, so instead you can be mad about my spelling choices.
<gryman> :)
<Crisco> xD
<Crisco> Canadians are just adapted Americans
<gryman> haha
<gryman> And I think my switch is acting up as my NAS disappeared.
<kandrex_> Hello to everybody! I'm glad to join this proyect
<gryman> Hello
<Crisco> switch
<Crisco> ?
<kandrex_> let me introduce myself, my name is Carlos and i'm from Venezuela
<gryman> Does music purchased from the UbuntuOne store count against your total storage?
<gryman> I understand that you can go over the 2gb's of free storage with purchased music, but I'm unclear on if any/all music counts against your storage
<Crisco> I wouldn't think so
<kandrex_> so, i would like colaborate as a translator
<Crisco> so I forgot is this going to be in a compiled language or interpretive language?
<Crisco> I know a bit of python but I'm learning C++
<gryman> I think the tour is PyGTK
<Crisco> okay
<gryman> I'm learning C++ as well, but my Python knowledge is minimal
<gryman> I'm sticking to authoring and editing
<gryman> How does the tour know the categories?
<Crisco> is this going to be compatible with Ubuntu based distro's like Mint?
<Billynkid> Crisco: I think it could be eventually
<Billynkid> Crisco: I think the focus is on vanilla Ubuntu right now
<Crisco> vanilla == plain?
<Billynkid> Yes, when I say focus though no real blueprint documents exist as this project is only a few days old
<Billynkid> I am adding new ideas to the blueprint page under launchpad right now.
<Billynkid> I think that would be the best idea
<kandrex> Hey I've a few questions. Who can help?
<Muscovy> I can, kandrex.
<kandrex> This is the first time that I colaborated in a proyect, so I'd like how can I start the translation to spanish
<Muscovy> Unfortunately, we don't have translation plans in place right now, because we've not finished writing the guide.
<Muscovy> We don't want translators to constantly update their languages.
<Muscovy> Maybe stick around, I'm sure someone knows more than I do on the matter.
<kandrex> Mmmm... but in the launchpad it looks like there are a brazilian translation on course
<gryman> Eventually we'll want the tour translated into any and all languages
<Muscovy> Hmm, so there are.
<gryman> I don't see how the translation can be going on at the same time as main content being added
<Muscovy> You're perfectly welcome to start translating now, but keep in mind the translations _will_ need a lot of updates.
<kandrex> no problem with that
<kandrex> but as I said before I would like to know how the procedure is to begin the translation or where can i find information about that
<Muscovy> Each section contains language folders.
<Muscovy> For example, en and en_CA.
<Muscovy> The folder with no '_' is the default of that language. In en's case it's US English.
<Muscovy> The '_' ones are variations of the language.
<Muscovy> Inside the appropriate folder, place the translated files.
<Muscovy> We'll have a better system eventually. :P
<gryman> Should I make commits often, or wait until I'm completely done with my adding of content?
<Muscovy> gryman: What are you working on?
<gryman> Authoring/Editing
<Muscovy> Moderately frequently I guess.
<Muscovy> We want to avoid collisions.
<gryman> yeah
<Muscovy> If I edit Firefox and you edit OpenOffice, we can merge them easily.
<gryman> What's the bzr command to commit?
<gryman> Same as svn?
<Muscovy> bzr commit -m "Message"
<gryman> ok
<Muscovy> The more files you edit, the more often you'll want to commit.
<gryman> Ok, all commited now
<wojtekk> Hi, I also have question. I should work on branch:  lp:ubuntu-tour? Or  lp:~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/code-development?
<wojtekk> I'm translator
<wojtekk> (new)
<Muscovy> wojtekk: lp:ubuntu-tour.
<wojtekk> thx
<Muscovy> The other one is for code.
<kandrex> Ok, I already have the branch, So Will I have to create a new folder like "es_LA" (Latinoamerican Espanish) for example and then copy the txt's of the default "en" folder and begin the translation?
<gryman> yeah
<kandrex> *Spanish
<MadnessRed> hi all, I got the theme detection sorted, nearly
<Muscovy> Oh good. :D
<MadnessRed> only problem, is I am getting this: <body style="background-color:#FFFF00001212; color:#EEEEEEEEECEC;">
<MadnessRed> so I need to write a quick script to convert it to 256 colours
<Muscovy> Is that including alpha?
<MadnessRed> no, its giving 16^4 colours, not 16^2
<MadnessRed> #FFF = #FFFFFF = #FFFFFFFFFFFF
<Muscovy> I've got a random rgb/hex converter, want the script?
<MadnessRed> urm, ok
<MadnessRed> actually
<Muscovy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/492796/
<kandrex> Are there some kind of standards before uploadind the changes that I do?
<gryman> Don't mess it up
<gryman> :P
<Muscovy> That just about covers it.
<MadnessRed> make sure it works first
<gryman> Is the language auto-detected?
<MadnessRed> yes
<gryman> Ok
<gryman> I'm writing the Network tour right now
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<MadnessRed> actually Muscovy I think it can be done with splices
<MadnessRed> if len(l[1]) = 13:
<MadnessRed> 				l[1] = l[1][0:3] + l[1][5:7] + l[1][9:11]
<MadnessRed> that should be == in the if
<MadnessRed> woo it works :)
<Muscovy> :D
<MadnessRed> now I can get rid of this garish red :)
<Muscovy> I've got issues with starting revision 40.
<gryman> Was?
<MadnessRed> what?
<MadnessRed> was ist los?
<gryman> Ja, was ist los?
<Muscovy> Nope.
<Muscovy> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme'
<Muscovy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Muscovy>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 152, in <module>
<Muscovy>     Window()
<Muscovy>   File "./ubuntu-tour.py", line 146, in __init__
<Muscovy>     tour.load_page('about-ubuntu',0,self)
<Muscovy>   File "/home/alex/Desktop/code-development/tour.py", line 142, in load_page
<Muscovy>     gui.html.load_html_string(self.parse_html("Nothing written yet."), 'file://' + os.getcwd())
<Muscovy>   File "/home/alex/Desktop/code-development/tour.py", line 223, in parse_html
<Muscovy>     start = start.replace('{{BACK-COLOUR}}', self.colours['bg_color'].upper())
<Muscovy> KeyError: 'bg_color'
<MadnessRed> odd?
<MadnessRed> get you run get_theme.py
<MadnessRed> tell me what the terminal output of that is
<Muscovy> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_color_scheme'
<Muscovy> The path ends for me at /desktop/gnome/interface
<MadnessRed> ok
<MadnessRed> gonna push again, see if that works
<MadnessRed> kk
<Muscovy> MadnessRed: Since we're using webkit, are we just going to use html to insert images?
<MadnessRed> yh
<MadnessRed> but the html files act like they are in the same dirctory as ubuntu-tour.py
<MadnessRed> ok, pushed a fix to bzr
<MadnessRed> revision 41
<Muscovy> I wonder why that one failed?
<Muscovy> Because I tested it on Maverick too.
<Muscovy> Ooh!
<Muscovy> Works now.
<MadnessRed> I did an elif where I meant if
<Crisco> heh
<Crisco> that messes up everything doesn't it
<MadnessRed> well I meant to do several tests, by doing if, then if again with the same conditions, until it gave up
<MadnessRed> but I put elifs, so it did't even give up, it just returned nothing
<Muscovy> Any objections if I toss the latest writing into the code branch?
<MadnessRed> not by me
<gryman> Can I commit networks?
<gryman> I added a bit there
<Muscovy> Sure.
<gryman> ok, one sec
<gryman> what is it to add a dir?
<Muscovy> bzr add to add new files.
<Muscovy> I suppose that's to prevent compiled data from being uploaded accidentally.
<gryman> sorry, there's just so many versioning systems
<gryman> lol
<MadnessRed> I know
<gryman> Ok
<gryman> Networks should be added now
<gryman> and commited
<MadnessRed> ok kl
<Muscovy> Updated content is committed to the dev branch.
<MadnessRed> you just wiped out portuguese brazilian
<Muscovy> Me?
<MadnessRed> the latest revision deleted it
<gryman> Was it me?
<MadnessRed> dunno
<MadnessRed> i think it can be fixed easily, dw
<Muscovy> dev branch or normal?
<MadnessRed> dev branch
<Muscovy> That's odd, I see them locally.
<MadnessRed> do bzr add
<MadnessRed> and commit
<MadnessRed> anyway im off, be back tomorrow
